
French startup offering cookie-free adtech solution secures €2M funding - newscracker
https://siliconcanals.com/news/french-adtech-startup-qwarry-funding/
======
raxxorrax
They say they would use semantic data, but the article doesn't specify the
source of it.

Just wondering if I could use local storage instead of a cookie and send the
contents to the server via XMLHTTP to secure such a funding...

Since all browsers support local storage by now, I see no disadvantages.

But if they can make ad-tech less invasive, all the power to that project,
please.

